# Karpfenköder an sehr stark überfischten gewässern ???



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (11. Januar 2010)

Kennt Jemand einen "SUPERKÖDER"  den auch Karpfen in sehr sehr sehr stark überfischten Gewässern nicht wiederstehen können |kopfkrat  ?

Danke im Voraus |supergri

MFG Weisheitsgranate


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark ümerfischten gewässern ???*

Beinliche Fehler in der Überschrift|peinlich

befürchte sogar nicht nur in der Übrt


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark ümerfischten gewässern ???*

was heist bei dir  starker befischungs druck??


----------



## Zanderjäger1 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark ümerfischten gewässern ???*

---------------------------->mais<---------------------------------


----------



## tarpoon (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark ümerfischten gewässern ???*

klar, es gibt ne geheime firma nur für elitäre karpfenangler. nennt sich NOBRAIN-BAITS. die verkaufen, zu horrenden summen köder die wirklich, aber auch wirklich immer fangen. komischer weise auch immer zuerst die größten karpfen eines gewässers...

hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen
freundlichst heiko


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark ümerfischten gewässern ???*



tarpoon schrieb:


> klar, es gibt ne geheime firma nur für elitäre karpfenangler. nennt sich NOBRAIN-BAITS. die verkaufen, zu horrenden summen köder die wirklich, aber auch wirklich immer fangen. komischer weise auch immer zuerst die größten karpfen eines gewässers...
> 
> hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen
> freundlichst heiko


|good:|good:|good:


----------



## theundertaker (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark ümerfischten gewässern ???*

Die Frage ist echt ein bisschen lustig...probier doch einfach verschiedene Köder aus und finde heraus, was die beste Alternative an deinem Gewässer ist? Da kann doch keiner einen SUPERKÖDER nennen, zumal die meisten dein Angelgewässer nicht kennen...

Versuch macht Klug!


----------



## Notung (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark ümerfischten gewässern ???*

Hallo,

ich würde mit Blanker Baits fischen!#6#6

Gruß Marco


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark ümerfischten gewässern ???*

mal im ernst  fische anderst wie der rest , z.b  kleine baits ab 10mm.

-die spods  füttern mit 3-10 murmeln die ruten solange liegen lassen bis was beist.

lege deine baits  ins wasser 1-2 tage bevor du ans wasser gehst, lass sie trocknen. und fische diese und fütter auch die baits.


----------



## jochen1000 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark ümerfischten gewässern ???*

Zu erst einmal solltest du nicht nach dem Was, sondern nach dem Wie suchen! Da uns keine Informationen über dein Gewässer vorliegen, versuche ich dir ein paar allgemeine Denkanstösse zu geben.
Ein Zaubermittelchen, welches jeden Karpfen "flachlegt", gibt es nicht. Also was tun?
Fischen alle an deinem Gewässer auf grossen Partikelteppichen? Dann versuche doch mal auf kleinen Spods mit wenigen hochwertigen Boilies zu fischen - vielleicht sogar nur Hakenköder und ein paar Kostproben im PVAsäckchen/strumpf. 
Fischen alle auf solchen kleinen Spods, fütter weitflächig. 
Oder schütten alle Mais ab wie die Verrückten, aber fischen dann mit Boilies? Na, was könnte der geheime "Superköder" aus der geheimen "Zauberköderschmiede" sein? Du kannst es schon ahnen - "Maize" von der Firma "Raiffeisenbaits". Ich weiß aber nicht ob es die in Deutschland gibt....|rolleyes

Wenn alle ihre Köder auf dem 5 mal 5 Meter Plateau in 7000 Metern Entfernung (geworfen, selbstverständlich) in Stellung bringen, dann such doch mal die Uferregionen ab, du wirst erstaunt sein was dort los sein kann. 
Fischen alle Golfbälle, versuch Minis und und und... diese Liste kann man jetzt bis ins Unendliche weiterführen, aber so viel Zeit hat ja kein Mensch...

Aber bedenke dabei, was die anderen richtig machen, das musst du nicht anders machen! Aber finde deinen eigenen Weg zu fischen (auch wenns philosophisch klingt, so wahr ist es aber!).
Findest du den kleinen Unterschied, jaaaaa dann brauchst du meist (oder immer?) gar keinen Superköder. Der beste Superköder ist nämlich dein Kopf, gepaart mit einem guten (und offenen!!) Ohren, sowie zwei Augen die genau hinschauen (am besten aufs Wasser, und nicht ins Internet auf der Suche nach Zauberködern), fängt man damit ziemlich gut!

Ach ich wär so gern RaiffeisenTackle.co.uk-Teamangler...:l


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark ümerfischten gewässern ???*

|good:





jochen1000 schrieb:


> Zu erst einmal solltest du nicht nach dem Was, sondern nach dem Wie suchen! Da uns keine Informationen über dein Gewässer vorliegen, versuche ich dir ein paar allgemeine Denkanstösse zu geben.
> Ein Zaubermittelchen, welches jeden Karpfen "flachlegt", gibt es nicht. Also was tun?
> Fischen alle an deinem Gewässer auf grossen Partikelteppichen? Dann versuche doch mal auf kleinen Spods mit wenigen hochwertigen Boilies zu fischen - vielleicht sogar nur Hakenköder und ein paar Kostproben im PVAsäckchen/strumpf.
> Fischen alle auf solchen kleinen Spods, fütter weitflächig.
> ...




da gibts nix mehr hinzu zufügen


----------



## jochen1000 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark ümerfischten gewässern ???*

Doch einen Trick hab ich noch, der ist aber eigentlich strenggeheim. Aber es hört ja keiner mit (ausser vielleicht den Carphuntern der CIA, die kennen den aber schon):


Woanders angeln#c


----------



## welsstipper (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark ümerfischten gewässern ???*

genau wo anders angeln ist die beste methode, würde ich auch machen ersten weil es mir auf den sack gehen würde wen da noch 200 andere angler sitzen weil ich ein erlebnis in der natur haben möchte und nicht hightech angeln wer hat das teuerste equiment

und 2tens würde ich sagen es wird nicht so viele karpfenangler geben, das auch der 2 oder  3 oder gar 4 see auch mit 200 anglern besetzt ist. 

und top köder kann ich dir sagen ist der beste der ganzen welt  und ist aus gottes hand ---------------------------> dein Hirn !!!! 

und deshalb spar dir nächstes mal solche fragen wie diese gerade dan erntest du auch nicht nur gelächter. 

übrigens sogar meine frau mußte lachen und die ist keine anglerin ;-) das sollte dir zu denken geben.


----------



## Lenzibald (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark ümerfischten gewässern ???*

Servus. Back to the Roots würde ich mal sagen. Überleg mal wie vor 30 oder 40 jahren Karpfen gefangen wurden. Wirst dich wundern aber das klappt heute auch noch ohne Boilies und den halben See abspannen.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## allrounder11 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark ümerfischten gewässern ???*

Ein Schöner dicker Tauwurm, an der Posenmontage angeboten, kann Wunder wirken.
Auch mit einer Kartoffel, werden mittlerweile sehr wenige fischen.

Wenn du natürlich viele Weißfische drin hast, ist mein erster tipp überflüssig.


Ansonsten kann ich dir nur empfehlen , heb dich von der Masse ab.


----------



## colognecarp (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark ümerfischten gewässern ???*



welsstipper schrieb:


> und top köder kann ich dir sagen ist der beste der ganzen welt  und ist aus gottes hand ---------------------------> dein Hirn !!!!



|muahah:#v


----------



## Fragmaster (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark ümerfischten gewässern ???*



WEISHEITSGRANATE schrieb:


> Kennt Jemand einen "SUPERKÖDER"  den auch Karpfen in sehr sehr sehr stark überfischten Gewässern nicht wiederstehen können |kopfkrat  ?
> 
> Danke im Voraus |supergri
> 
> MFG Weisheitsgranate




Man merkt so langsam, das bei manchen von euch der Winter schon wieder viel zu lange anhält. Das bekommt manchen nicht gut

@tarpoon |good:|good:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark ümerfischten gewässern ???*



WEISHEITSGRANATE schrieb:


> Beinliche Fehler in der Überschrift|peinlich
> 
> befürchte sogar nicht nur in der Übrt


 
Nicht nur *Bein*liche Fehler, auch *Arm*liche...

Aber ma zum Thema, Rote Kidneybohnen werden sehr vernachlässigt...
Ich habe persönlich schon sehr gute Erfolge damit gehabt...
Musst haltein wenig länger Füttern (aber wenig!!!) damit sich die Fische daran gewöhnen.
Am besten kombinierst du das mit nem Futter was die Fsiche kennen und fressen damit sie langsam an das "neue" herangeführt werden...

Greetz


----------



## Quappenjäger (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark ümerfischten gewässern ???*

wenn viel mit boilies gefüttert und gefischt wird ist hartmais immer ne nummer !


----------



## dab74 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark ümerfischten gewässern ???*

Ich bin der meinung an stark überfischten Gewässern bringt es mehr der single Hookbait, mit wenig Futter rum. Mais füttern dann nähmlich bei uns alle.(billiger Köder) Ansonsten gilt fernab der futterplätze angeln. Oder wo sich die Fische verstecken könnten. Ein bischen Glück gehört natürlich auch dazu.


----------



## marcus7 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark ümerfischten gewässern ???*



dab74 schrieb:


> Ich bin der meinung an stark überfischten Gewässern bringt es mehr der single Hookbait, mit wenig Futter rum. Mais füttern dann *nähmlich* bei uns alle.(billiger Köder) Ansonsten gilt fernab der futterplätze angeln. Oder wo sich die Fische verstecken könnten. Ein bischen Glück gehört natürlich auch dazu.


 


Gabs da nicht mal in der 1.ten Klasse so einen Spruch?
Wer "nämlich" mit "h" schreibt ist...


----------



## marcus7 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark ümerfischten gewässern ???*

Sorry nicht böse gemeint, den konnte ich mir nur nicht verkneifen#h


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark ümerfischten gewässern ???*

Danke für eure Tipps

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Frolic. Hab gehört das soll auch gut gehn?

und welche Sorte ???|kopfkrat


----------



## jochen1000 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark ümerfischten gewässern ???*

Frolic geht...
Zu Frolic wurden 100000000000 Seiten geschrieben! Hier gibt es so eine geheime Funktion für die Erleuchteten im Board! Aber nett wie ich bin verrate ich sie dir:

Suchfunktion! Aber verrat es keinem!!!


----------



## bobberle (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark ümerfischten gewässern ???*

hallo zusammen 
habe letztes jahr auch versucht mit frolic hatte nur einen kleinen hecht drann #t.
werde es dieses jahr intensiver versuchen mit dem frolic.
am besten die frolics in der microwelle 1 minute bruzzeln lassen. aber am besten draußen im freien weil es stinkt zum:v.
warum in der microwelle , ganz einfach dann lösen sich die ringe nicht so schnell auf und die rotaugen und sonstiges kleingewussel bekommen die dann nicht so schnell gelutscht.
habe auch ein paar frolics durch den fleischwolf gedreht für ins futter mit rein.
oder schau mal hier:
http://www.angeln.de/praxis/friedfisch/auf-den-hund-gekommen
ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.
mais geht auch aber am besten geren lassen bis er stinkt:g

mfg bobberle


----------



## M_Marc (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark ümerfischten gewässern ???*

@weisheitsgranate
Rind

@#q
nicht anfüttern, Köder egal


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark ümerfischten gewässern ???*



WEISHEITSGRANATE schrieb:


> Danke für eure Tipps
> 
> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Frolic. Hab gehört das soll auch gut gehn?
> 
> und welche Sorte ???|kopfkrat



Rind!!!

Ansonsten stehe ich auf dem gleichen Standpunkt wie Lenzibald und allrounder11, => nimm was kaum noch jemand benutzt, z.B. Teig oder Kartoffel, wirkt oft Wunder.#6


----------



## tarpoon (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark überfischten gewässern ???*

@bobberle

wenn du deine frolicringe in die mikrowelle packst kontrollierst du auch hinterher ob sie versehentlich schwimmen?


----------



## bobberle (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark überfischten gewässern ???*

sicher dat,
darum nur etwa eine minute damit sie außen hart werden 
mmh da kann man sich ja die popups sparen|rolleyes:q
ne sie gehen unter stopfe meistens ein styroporkügelchen ins loch.
oder gibt es eine bessere metode um sie haltbarer zu machen?
anfüttern natürlich ohne getrockneten ringe


----------



## bobberle (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark überfischten gewässern ???*

http://www.angeln-leipzig.de/frolic.htm


----------



## colognecarp (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark überfischten gewässern ???*



bobberle schrieb:


> http://www.angeln-leipzig.de/frolic.htm



Klasse Bild, bin grad am Frühstücken |krach:


----------



## bobberle (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark überfischten gewässern ???*

|bigeyes na dann mahlzeit:vik:


----------



## Karpfenpaule (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark überfischten gewässern ???*

ich hätte noch nen etwas billigeren tipp
probiers einfach mal mit ködern die dort selten verwendet werden
oder naturköder
zb früchte von büschen am gewässer
den köder kennen die carps
das heißt du kannst dir auch größeres anfüttern sparn
ansonsten mal mit aromastoffen rumexperimentiern
mfg paul


----------



## makki (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark überfischten gewässern ???*

am besten sind auffallende pop ups wie tutti frutti oder banane. ich habe aber auch gehört, dass tigernüsse gut sind.


----------



## Kotzi (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark überfischten gewässern ???*

Kartoffel


----------



## Lenzibald (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark überfischten gewässern ???*

Servus. Mais, Teig, Banane, Omletten, Kaiserschmarrn, Kartoffel, Erbsen, Ravioli und so weiter. Der Karpfen ist ein Wasserschwein der frisst alles was ihm fressbares vors Maul kommt. Kein Scheiss haben wir alles schon ausprobiert alles was wir am Wasser futtern und sich anködern läßt damit kannste Karpfen fangen. Sogar mit Pommes vom Mc. Donalds haben wir Karpfen erwischt.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Petri (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark überfischten gewässern ???*

the method, oder futterkorb  und maden können auch wunder wirken, wenn sie an der richtigen stelle liegen!


----------



## Peicky1992 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark überfischten gewässern ???*

Es kommt net nur auf den köder drauf an
Es komm auch stark darauf an wie du sie anbietest auf nen risiegen futtertepich oder auf so nen bissl unscheinbaren futter aus dem PVA strumpf hört sich vllt absurt an aber bei uns wenn du anfütterst fängste nix
doch stellste so kleine fallen auf an den stellen wo du weist das sie dort regelmäßig sind zb bei schilf oder seerosen fängste bestimt auch was


----------



## Andal (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark überfischten gewässern ???*

Lenzibald hat es ja bereits zweimal in diesem Thema angesprochen und ich tu es jetzt nochmal.

An solchen Gewässern fischen 99% aller Karpfenangler nach den gleichen anerkannten Karpfenmethoden. Aufwendig, teuer und weit, weit draußen...

Mach genau das Gegenteil und beobachte vorher das Gewässer genau. Die Fische sind ja drin und nicht auf Nachbars Viehweide!

Angle mit ganz einfachen Grundmontagen und Allerweltsködern, die die Cracks schon längst vergessen haben. Ideal sind Teige aller Art, besonders dem Angelteig aus alten Lebkuchen und Weihnachtsgebäck und dem Quench-Teig*!

*Das Rezept:

2 Scheiben Toast
1 großes Ei
1 TL gekörnte Brühe
2 EL Getränkepulver "Quench Himbeere"

das wird alles erst mal durch den Mixer gejagt und zu einem klebrigen Brei verarbeitet. Nun nur noch mit einem normalen 50:50 Boiliemix zur gewünschten (weichen!) Konsistenz kneten und fertig ist der perfekte Angelteig.


----------



## Blob75 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark überfischten gewässern ???*

Also für das Ufernahe Angeln Pose/Grundblei..geh in das nächste Lebensmittelgeschäft in die Backabteilung/Süßwaren und besorg dir Marzipan Rohmasse/Marzipanbrot.Puhlen Formen an den Harken.wenn Noch Platz ist Würmchen oder was auch immer dazu,(Muss nicht ist Variation es geht auch so) und ab ins Wasser damit.Zum besseren Halt kann man die Teuren Teigharken aus dem Einzelhandel nehmen oder sich ne Kugelschreibermine über den Harkenschenkel schieben das hält dann noch etwas besser.Das Zeug klebt aber auch so wie Hulle.

Experten Tip: Beim Einsatz dieses Köders niemals Kleinkinder mit zum Angeln nehmen sonst haste nix vom Köder(eigene Erfahrung #d)..oder gleich Kiloweise mitnehmen


----------



## benihana (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark überfischten gewässern ???*

Hark, hark.
Das kann auch helfen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muo0giUTg_k
Hark, hark.


----------



## andy72 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark überfischten gewässern ???*

die karpfen einfach mal ein halbes jahr in ruhe lassen und vor allem aufhören tonnenweise boilies und futter ins wasser zu donnern!!


----------



## Andal (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark überfischten gewässern ???*

Das bringt dem einzelnen Angler natürlich extrem viel, wenn alle anderen in der Zeit lustig weiterballern.#d


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark überfischten gewässern ???*

Danke für Eure  super tipps.

Die werde ich schon bald umsetzen.#6#6


----------



## allrounder11 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark überfischten gewässern ???*



andy72 schrieb:


> die karpfen einfach mal ein halbes jahr in ruhe lassen und vor allem aufhören tonnenweise boilies und futter ins wasser zu donnern!!


 

Nachdenken, bevor man etwas schreibt|uhoh:


----------



## Lenzibald (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark überfischten gewässern ???*

Servus. Wieso nachdenken bevor man was schreibt. Recht hat er ich würde das Anfüttern generell verbieten. Ist bei uns an vielen Gewässern verboten und was bringt das werden jetzt einige fragen. Das bringt das man auch ohne Anfüttern genug Fische fängt und die Karpfen nicht so fett werden weil sie weniger zu fressen haben. Was passiert wenn man einem Tier Futter in rauhen Mengen vors Maul schmeißt, sie werden Fett Faul und Träge. Darum unterscheide ich zwischen kräftigen schlanken kampfstarken Karpfen und fetten Boiliesauen.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Andal (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark überfischten gewässern ???*

Was interpretiert ihr denn schon wieder von den absurden Futtermengen hinein? Davon hat der TE keine einzige Silbe geschrieben. Alles was er wissen wollte war, wie man an einem stark befischten Gewässer trotzdem Karpfen fangen kann. Das wurde ihm ja nun auch umfassend erklärt.

Warum also wieder die böse, alte Polemik vom tonnenweise futterveklappenden Karpfenfischer aus dem Hut zaubern?


----------



## allrounder11 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark überfischten gewässern ???*

@lenzi, solange alle anderen es machen und nur er nicht , hat er nur Nachteile.

Ich bin für eine Begrenzung was das Füttern betrifft aber nicht für ein komplettes Verbot.


----------



## CarpMetty (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark überfischten gewässern ???*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> @lenzi, solange alle anderen es machen und nur er nicht , hat er nur Nachteile.
> 
> Ich bin für eine Begrenzung was das Füttern betrifft aber nicht für ein komplettes Verbot.


Moin!
Ich denke, so etwas wird es aber nie geben, da man es nicht wirklich kontrollieren kann. Also wird es wenn überhaupt ganz verboten. Was mir (außer an der Ems) auch ganz egal wäre, da ich (außer an der Ems) nie großartige Futterkampagnen starte.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark überfischten gewässern ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Was interpretiert ihr denn schon wieder von den absurden Futtermengen hinein? Davon hat der TE keine einzige Silbe geschrieben. Alles was er wissen wollte war, wie man an einem stark befischten Gewässer trotzdem Karpfen fangen kann. Das wurde ihm ja nun auch umfassend erklärt.
> 
> Warum also wieder die böse, alte Polemik vom tonnenweise futterveklappenden Karpfenfischer aus dem Hut zaubern?



Kann ich nur unterschreiben. #6


----------



## Blob75 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark überfischten gewässern ???*

wer hat den diese Tonnenweiseanfüttertheorie aufgestellt.
Wer sich etwas mit dem Verhalten der Karpfen auskennt braucht nicht Tonnenweise füttern.Schau dir dein Gewässer an erinner dich an das Typische Verhalten der Karpfen und man wird sie fangen. Mir reichen 25 Maiskörner um sie zu füttern.
Ich muss auch nicht tagelang vorfüttern(wobei das sicherlich auch erfolge bringt)


----------



## allrounder11 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark überfischten gewässern ???*

Also man muss teilweise schon ein bisschen was bringen.
Vor allem Wenn der Brassenbestand intakt ist.

Ich habe mal 3 Brassen beobachtet die im seichten wasser 2 Dosen Mais weggeputzt haben, wie nix.

Das gab mir doch zu denken...


----------



## Petri (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenköder an sehr stark überfischten gewässern ???*

ohne ne angabe über die gewässergröße kann man doch gar nicht entscheiden, ob anfüttern sinnvoll ist...
und der vorhandene bestand spielt auch ne rolle. bei nem niedrigen durchschnittsgewicht, würde ich auch entsprechend wenig füttern.

in kleinen seen lohnt es sich jedenfalls nicht. früher oder später kommt der fisch so oder so am köder vorbei. also ein bißchen anfüttern würde ich natürlich immer, aber nicht unbedingt tagelang boilies ins wasser werden und am angeltag nen riesen futterteppich legen..

hängt stark von den gegebenheiten ab.

was heißt überhaupt sehr stark überfischt? 
überfischt heißt eigentlich, daß nix mehr zu holen ist..


----------

